# Lucid Virtu Hilfe



## Brokensword (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat Erfahrung damit?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das genau abläuft, muss ich mein Monitor an meine Grafikkarte oder ans Mainboard anschließen, damit Virtu die Karte unterstützt

können durch die Nutzung Konflikte entstehen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch die Grafikeinheit von den Intel-CPUs, oder? Das geht natürlich nur über den Mainboard-Anschluss, ansonsten würde man ja a) immer noch eine separate Karte berauchen und b) es wäre die normale Grafikkarte ja weiterhin im Spiel und es würde gar keinen Sinn machen, da man ja rein gar nichts "spart". Und selbst wenn Du es mit eingebauter Graka dann doch per Mainboardanschluss machst: ich weiß nicht, ob Du dann irgendeinen Vorteil hast, da die Grafikkarte ja weiterhin unter Strom steht, auch wenn sie kein Bild "sendet". Der Strombedarf dafür, dass sie ein Bild zum Monitor leitet, ist absolut minimal, somit auch die Ersparnis.


----------



## Brokensword (21. Oktober 2011)

ehrlich gesagt wusste ich nicht, dass es da um Ersparnis geht, dachte es geht um mehr Leistung


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2011)

An sich ist das dazu gedacht, damit man ohne extra Karte auskommt und Strom sparen kann. Aber Du redest davon, die CPU-Grafik mitzunutzen, damit die separate Grafikkarte entlastet wird bzw um mehr Grafikpower insgesamt zu haben? Ich denke nicht, dass das wirklich was bringt. Was auch ginge wäre, dass die CPU-Grafik im Hintergrund zB ein Video mitberechnet, während Du mit der extra-Graka spielst - da aber dann trotzdem auch "normale" CPU-Power zum Videoberechnen benötigt wird, fehlt das wiederum beim Spielen - daher dürfte das effektiv nichts bringen.

Siehe auch "Sandy Bridge"-iGPU trifft Grafikkarte - Lucids Virtu-Technologie im Test - HT4U.net und hier ist wohl Graka plus CPU-Power benutzt worden, aber es bringt nicht wirklich was "Sandy Bridge"-iGPU trifft Grafikkarte - Lucids Virtu-Technologie im Test - Spiele-Performance (Seite 6) - HT4U.net zudem könnte es da evlt. Microruckler geben wie auch von crossfire/SLI bekannt.


----------



## Brokensword (21. Oktober 2011)

thx
werds mir durchlesen


----------

